# Stuck in a boot loop after cm9 install HELP!



## deathinc (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I installed cm9 , comming from cm7 alpha 2 .

I used ACMEinstaller2

created a folder in touchpad called Cminstall

Put - update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs in folder

Forgot to put gapps-ics-20120429-signed in folder









opend cmd.exe

typed

cd\

cd program files

cd palm, inc

dir

novacom boot mem:// ACMEInstaller2

everything went fine and then I got stuck into a boot loop "(cyanogen (mod) Loading..."

Did I brick My tablet? or is there a way to fix it?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

deathinc said:


> Hi, I installed cm9 , comming from cm7 alpha 2 .
> 
> I used ACMEinstaller2
> 
> ...


Nope, you didn't brick it, you just mistyped the command. Check your cminstall folder, as I suspect the zip files you copied there will probably be gone, so just copy them back and run the install again using this command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2

Worst case if after trying that you still have problems, download and run ACMEUninstaller and then run the install again.


----------



## deathinc (Sep 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Nope, you didn't brick it, you just mistyped the command. Check your cminstall folder, as I suspect the zip files you copied there will probably be gone, so just copy them back and run the install again using this command:
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2
> 
> Worst case if after trying that you still have problems, download and run ACMEUninstaller and then run the install again.


How do I copy them back if I cant access my HP touchpad folder?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you boot WebOS?


----------



## deathinc (Sep 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Can you boot WebOS?


yes I can.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

deathinc said:


> yes I can.


Do you know how to connect your TouchPad while in WebOS as a usb drive and copy the needed files from your PC into the cminstall folder? How did you do it the first time you tried to install CM9?

Also, I just noticed something in your first post, did you name the folder Cminstall or cminstall? It has to be named cminstall. I would also use the latest nightly dated 20120430. You will find it here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## deathinc (Sep 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Do you know how to connect your TouchPad while in WebOS as a usb drive and copy the needed files from your PC into the cminstall folder? How did you do it the first time you tried to install CM9?
> 
> Also, I just noticed something in your first post, did you name the folder Cminstall or cminstall? It has to be named cminstall. I would also use the latest nightly dated 20120430. You will find it here: http://rootzwiki.com...ild-discussion/


Folder is called Cminstall not cminstal. I also forgot to put gapps-ics-20120429-signed in folder.
So how do I add/edit the file from webos?

BTW I can still boot into webos and I can access clockworkmod. Its just that when I go into android it stays in the loading screen.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Boot into webos.

Plug your touchpad into the computer.

Go to USB mode.

Find folder called Cminstall.

Rename to cminstall

Add at this point if clockworkmod is installed you can do it the easy way.

In the same folder cminstall is at, create a folder called download if not already there.

Add the latest nightly and gapps to folder download.

Disconnect from computer.

Reboot to clockworkmod.

Wipe data/factory reset - this is just going to wipe cm9 you will be writing it again in a moment. Webos will not be touched.

Go back to "install update from SD card" (not exact on the wording here as I don't have my device in clockworkmod right now.)

Go to the folder called download and then flash the nightly. Once that finishes flash gapps. After that reboot. Should boot to cm9.

If not do what was suggested above and use ACMEUninstaller and start over. No harm done.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

litdroid said:


> Boot into webos.
> 
> Plug your touchpad into the computer.
> 
> ...


Nice post. I was trying to get him to think a little for himself. He had obviously been reading some and managed to install CM7 and start the process of installing CM9. If you can get these new folks to work through things for themselves, the process is going to stick better the next time then need to do something.

I don't see anywhere above it was suggested to use ACMEUninstaller. Just sayin'.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Worst case if after trying that you still have problems, download and run ACMEUninstaller and then run the install again.










you said it!

I only posted that cause they seemed to be pretty lost. Plus they should be following directions carefully the first time if worrying about bricking the device. Heh.


----------



## numanoid43 (Mar 13, 2012)

Like to thank you for this post







being trying to reinstall cm9 for 2 weeks now but kept getting stuck on the loading page.
But added the latest nightly as you wrote above and (whallop bang smash) it worked first time.
Thanks again.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad I could help. Only viable for cm9 though. Use acmeinstaller3 and only that for cm10. Not supposed to use twrp or cwm at all for cm10, ever.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

litdroid said:


> Glad I could help. Only viable for cm9 though. Use acmeinstaller3 and only that for cm10. Not supposed to use twrp or cwm at all for cm10, ever.


Actually, things have changed. CWM6 and TWRP 2.3.3.0 can be used to flash a nightly or rom. The problem lies with the old versions, so as long as you use these new versions, you are OK.


----------

